# Have Puppies??



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you have a puppy?? If so, how old and what is the puppy's name??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

One puppy for me at a time and then a 5 yr split until I even consider getting another!

Takes that long for me to forget how much work they are and just remember how cute they are and that wonderful puppy breath!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Only one puppy at a time. WAY too much work otherwise. And I think 2 dogs per responsible dedicated handler is about all a person can handle. DH and I have 5 dogs...but Ike's a senior and already trained. No way are we adding another unless someone gets to stay home and not work...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

One puppy at a time here too. We had a seven year gap between Zoe who is now 15 months and Henry who is 8


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't understand this poll. How can you always have a puppy?!?! :thinking:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

One puppy at a time with a minimum of 2-3 year age difference. 

Not too sure which option to pick in your poll for that though...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I don't understand this poll. How can you always have a puppy?!?! :thinking:


New dog every year? 


I have one now, but he's my first puppy since we got Rocky back in 2002.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've had two puppies in the last 4 years. I love puppies! But my pups have been pretty good, no destruction and easy to train. I would love to be a puppy raiser if they were all like the two I've had recently.
I dread the day my "pup" turns 2(in a few weeks) but I'm not getting another puppy for a long, long time.
Puppy stage just doesn't last long enough, IMO.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

We have adult rescues, except Skylar is my puppy (9 months)
I hate to say it, but I don't think i'd get an adult again- I really like raising a pup the way i want to, and being in total control of how they turn out.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I don't understand this poll. How can you always have a puppy?!?! :thinking:


My 50 year old husband is still a child...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'd take a well trained dog over a puppy any day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cupcake is five weeks old today. I will have her for three more weeks.

Dolly is eleven months, and Joy is 18 months old; everyone else is over two.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've actually never raised a dog from a young puppy to adulthood. I have had foster puppies and dogs of various ages and some foster puppies lived with me for several months, but my own dogs were all rescued as adults.
I've have also had fosters who were older puppies (~8 months) but acted like young puppies and had to be treated as such... One even went to a puppy kindergarten class because his behavior was so much that of a young puppy, and he was 9 pounds so he fit in ok with the puppies.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

I have an 8 month old puppy named Gracie who is going through her Evil Puppy from **** stage. She is a PB and I got her from a rescue when she was 2 months old.
She is a beautiful sable. She is a holy terror but also so sweet and loveable. She is very silly and makes me laugh. 
Gracie is doing great with her basic obedience but has soooo much energy and is VERY smart. Right now she is dealing with a bout of lameness (going for x-rays on Monday) so I have to limit her exercise which is contributing to her crazy antics. 
I just love her and wish she could stay a puppy forever.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

I've adopted puppies and adults, but I'd rather raise a puppy! 

I currently have 1 puppy, Dixie(GSD X), my 2 year old boy, Jasper(chow X), and my 10 year old girl, Tippsy(chow). I'd love to adopt another puppy when Dixie's 2-3, but it really depends on if I'm financially able, and weather or not Tippsy's still around by then because I don't wanna make her put up with another puppy at 12 or 13 years old. So I definitely won't be getting another until after Tippsy's gone.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

one puppy at a time here too, at least 2 years apart. as much as i love and absolutely adore puppies they can be a lot of work sometimes. thankfully i got lucky with my two!

i currently have 1 puppy. his name is Mason and he just turned 10 months old. 
my other dog ivy is going to be 5 this spring, so their is a 4 year difference between them. i got them both at 8 weeks of age.

i will always get my dogs as puppies as i prefer raising them from the start.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just 1 for me at this time.... would like another in a year,yr 1/2...


----------

